# [Risk] In Risk can you attack twice with the same army?



## Simplicity (Jul 23, 2004)

Looking for a quick answer to a Risk rules question.  I know this is a weird 
place to ask it, but I figured someone here would know.  In Risk, can the same army attack twice in a turn?

So if you have armies in territory A, you can attack a territory someone else
owns, B.  Can you then attack from B to C in the same turn?


----------



## HellHound (Jul 23, 2004)

Yes. It's the primary way the game is won.

-Jason Parent (who came in second last year at the RISK2210 championships @ GenCon)


----------



## Tar-Edhel (Jul 23, 2004)

Simplicity said:
			
		

> Looking for a quick answer to a Risk rules question. I know this is a weird
> place to ask it, but I figured someone here would know. In Risk, can the same army attack twice in a turn?
> 
> So if you have armies in territory A, you can attack a territory someone else
> owns, B. Can you then attack from B to C in the same turn?



 Funny question

Answer is yes. Have fun


----------



## Simplicity (Jul 23, 2004)

Oh my...  I sure have been playing this game wrong for a long time.
Thanks!


----------



## HellHound (Jul 23, 2004)

Simplicity - 

You probably played Axis & Allies (or another area-impulse mechanic game) before playing RISK. In a lot of non-RISK area-impulse games you can only move / attack with an army once per turn, unless you have a special "blitzkrieg" ability which allows a follow-through attack. RISK on the other hand, has no such restrictions for combat movement (but severely restricts non-combat movement of forces).


----------



## dcollins (Jul 23, 2004)

Yes.

Although it's funny that growing up I played Risk in about a half-dozen households, and never saw it played the same way twice. (Everyone reading the same rules, not intentionally house-ruling stuff or anything like that.)

I saw:
- Can keep attacking with any armies available anywhere
- Can only attack from a given territory into one other territory per turn
- Can keep attacking until you fail an attack roll, then your turn is over
- Can only make one attack roll per territory with armies in it
Etc.


----------



## Elric (Jul 23, 2004)

Also, this isn't related to the rules, but in a situation where the attacker rolls 3 dice and the defender rolls 2, the attacker wins something like 54% of the time.  So attack away


----------



## Fieari (Jul 23, 2004)

Ah risk... great fond memories of this game.  It's what first taught me the basics of all strategic game.  I'm surprised at how many people think Risk is a game of pure chance... it's a game of statistics but most importantly, STRATEGY.

The "You can keep attacking on your turn as long as you have legal attacks to make" rule is a large part of this strategy, by the way.  It also shortens what is already a very long game to play.  And yes, it is an official rule.

Offense beats Expansion!
Expansion beats Defense!
Defense beats Offense!


----------



## Simplicity (Jul 23, 2004)

HellHound said:
			
		

> Simplicity -
> 
> You probably played Axis & Allies (or another area-impulse mechanic game) before playing RISK. In a lot of non-RISK area-impulse games you can only move / attack with an army once per turn, unless you have a special "blitzkrieg" ability which allows a follow-through attack. RISK on the other hand, has no such restrictions for combat movement (but severely restricts non-combat movement of forces).




Indeed, I have...  I played Risk first though.  My main problem, as dcollins said, is that no one ever plays the game the same way.  And every rulebook I've ever seen has been VERY unclear about this particular aspect of the game.  I've also played the game about 6 different ways over my life.


----------



## dcollins (Jul 23, 2004)

It's funny, but I agree that for some reason it's been difficult for the Risk rules to express this. I think part of the problem is that people bring a natural bias to the game that in one time-period (turn = a month?) an army shouldn't be able to march from one end of the world to another. The key is that nowhere is there any restriction or need to keep track of what army did what.

Here's a key snippet from "Risk Questions" from the Risk rulebook, (c) 1980:



> *Q. How long may I attack on a turn?*
> A. On a single turn, you may - if you wish - attack any adjacent territories for as long as you like, provided you have at least two armies on the territory you're attacking from.




So the only salient questions, looking at a Risk board, are: (a) is my territory adjacent to an enemy?, and (b) does it have two or more armies in it? If the answer is "yes" to both, then you can attack. There are no other limitations or restrictions.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 23, 2004)

Now the big question is... when will we see Risk d20? 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------

